# Burmese enclosure



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

So my friend is looking at getting some custome burm tanks just putting the word out hoping someone can point us in the right direction.
Two adult burms so will be needing a large enclosure.
Now I know a lot of people have always kept them in terrestrial tanks but noticed a lot of people now housing them in arboreal tanks so again looking for a bit advice in that section if possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Vision does some amazing enclosures like the Model 400 Model 400 Cage

Or if you drop them a message and tell them what you are after I'm sure they could make you a custom enclosure, as for the whole terrestrial / arboreal situation I can't comment on that as I have no knowlege on Burms other than they are big snakes.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

And you get Vision cages to the UK how ?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> And you get Vision cages to the UK how ?


They ship internationally it states that under shipping and handling.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

That would cost a fortune. The customs and VAT could nearly double the cost. Have a call with Henderson’s Plastic. They have Prebuilt enclosures and also build to measure, both flat pack and prebuilt. High quality plastic.


----------

